
Shit non-mathematicians say about maths - fjmubeen
https://medium.com/@fjmubeen/shit-non-mathematicians-say-about-maths-e80d7a3b6805#.y28eyp3nf
======
SixSigma
> That’s right, those hours of labouring away with long division et al. really
> did have no hidden use.

Except using it on polynomials

